# How to assess potential building restrictions?



## davidandkelly (Jun 20, 2013)

Several years ago, I became interested in off-grid, sustainable living and natural building â but it was only a few days ago that I happened across this forum, and I'm sorry to not have done so sooner! Really a wealth of knowledge and truly "neighborly" communication. I'm excited to be a new member. Thank you to all who contribute!

My wife and I have been working for the last year and a half to downsize possessions, save money, and prepare to move onto some land to start a homestead.

We've been looking for land around Kansas City â 45 mins to an hour â because our income and network is here, but when assessing potential building restrictions, I've run into fuzzy answers. I've called several county officials and asked directly about codes and natural/alternative building methods, and some seem to be unwilling or unable to give clear, explicit responses. Online resources are scarce, too. :hrm:

I recently visited the Int'l Code Council (ICC) website and discovered that they list the counties and municipalities by state that have adopted their codes. So, can I safely assume if a county is listed here that they have NO building codes? Zoning restrictions, I understand, are another issue...

We think we may have found a good property if, in fact, we can build an alternative home without concern for codes. 

Here's the ICC website link, for those interested: http://www.iccsafe.org/gr/Pages/adoptions.aspx

Thanks in advance for any thoughts and advice! :happy2:


----------



## davidandkelly (Jun 20, 2013)

I realized, after posting, that ICC list is only indicating the adoptions of the most recent (2012) codes. And that much of this has been discussed in other threads. 

Shoulda been a little slower to the draw...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What I found when looking for building answers was to go to the official with a specific question.

One day I was talking to a guy from the MPCA and mentioned that my experience dealing with him was nothing like the horror stories I had been told. He said the difference was that I had a detailed plan and the others just said I want to raise fish but didn't have any of the details worked out.


----------



## davidandkelly (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I've asked specifically about straw bale building but certainly haven't come with plans drawn up by an architect and certified by an engineer or anything. The officials have typically had no clue and just suggest needed the aforementioned documents which, for me, are cost prohibitive. Plus, the property we go with will likely dictate much of our building layout, and the process will dictate different moves along the way.

At any rate, maybe having _something_ on paper as opposed to nothing is preferable?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

When I was talking with the MPCA I didn't have drawn out plans because I didn't have any property and the actual construction is site specific. What I did have were plans (in my head) to build levee type ponds, filled with well water, plans to clean and reuse the water on the property with no discharge to public water. That was enough detail for him to give me specific answers.

You can still list the number of bedrooms, wastewater disposal even if it is a series of 'If Then's like if the site allows I will use X, if not I will use Z. Electric service load, etc. 

I would think there would be some sort of clearing house for straw bale building information with some actual real life examples.


----------



## davidandkelly (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, good to know it was a preparedness of mind that allowed for specific answers.

Re: a clearing house for straw bale info and examples, I haven't come across one. But I'll keep looking. From reading a couple recent natural building books, it seems that there's a concerted effort among natural builders to produce certifiable numbers for properties (load-bearing, insulative, etc.) but it's still in process. 

It's a little overwhelming trying to research and understand each detail about the land itself, code and zoning enforcement, natural building, electric/water sources, systems and use, waste management, food production and storage, and on and on. Like most folks, most of my week is tied up with working for wages, and my mind's gotten a bit fried searching for answers in the spots of "free" time.

But, I'm committed to getting out of debt serfdom and owning/developing a homestead that's a real source of wealth. Soon and very soon, I hope.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

A few helpful links for you.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...9_1_straw-bale-truth-window-energy-efficiency 
A "truth window" is a small section of a bale wall deliberately left unstuccoed. The visible straw verifies the homeowner's story-- the house is built of straw bales.
But calling it a straw bale home is misleading, said Jerry Tichenor, a Turney, Mo., builder who built the Oberg home.
"It is actually a wood frame house with straw insulation," Tichenor said.
Straw is a waste product left in fields after wheat is harvested. Farmers typically burn straw, plow it back into the earth, or bale it and use it for animal bedding.
As a construction material, straw provides good insulation because its hollow stalks trap air, Tichenor said. Insulation is rated in terms of R-value. The "R" stands for resistance to heat flow. The higher the number, the greater the insulating power.
Tichenor said the R-value for straw bale homes can be as high as R-40--nearly three times the energy efficiency of most conventional homes.
Like the Obergs, Jerry Tichenor and his wife, Joyce, have no furnace or air conditioning. Both families rely on solar energy systems, wood stoves and propane.


[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=Jerry+Tichenor%2C+turney%2C+mo+&oq=Jerry+Tichenor%2C+turney%2C+mo+&gs_l=firefox-hp.3...4281.11496.0.11822.14.1.0.13.13.0.186.186.0j1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.15.firefox-hp.vxKrYMkshcM[/ame]


I bet he works as much or as little as he likes. Hope this helps.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I not reading the other replies, which probably have very good informantion. But I will tell you that getting the building department here to give an authoritative answer to a anything but a very, very specific question is not possible. 
When I built my house, the inspector who came out to look it over simply to get the initial septic permit gave me a copy of his inspection report where he said it was ok to start only to get back to his office, add a bunch of requirements to the report and not tell me he had done this. I found out when I went to pay for the permit. Then started a hysterical rush to get all these new inspections (wildlife and plant inventory and soil engineers report) before the permit timeframe expired and I would have to do all of the inspections all over again. Don't trust them.
My suggestion is to get the name of the employee that others have found to be honest and helpful, then go in and make friends with him.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Have you called or looked at the Johnson County Missouri government site http://www.jococourthouse.com/ ? Not Johnson County Kansas. MISSORI. 

In Johnson County Missouri there are no building codes/ permits/ inspections. You will need a septic permit from the Health Department. http://johnsoncountyhealth.org/ it is the only permit you will need. You can put in your own system or you can hire a septic installer to do the work for you. Lagoons are allowed and most have that as it is the cheapest they do take a lot of room so they generally only work on properties over 3 acres if it is square. I have seen a 7 acre property that a lagoon would not fit on as the property was only 200 feet wide just real long. 

Again septic permit required on all homes, businesses, buildings having a toilet. Cities and some housing subdivisions have requirements/codes/permits but not for homes in the county. 

Make any offer contingent on passing a soil morphology for a conventional system. Soil Morphology or a peculation test will be required to get the permit. Soil Morphology is usually less expensive and gives you more info. Lagoons have to be fenced before you occupy the home as there have been two children drown in lagoons in the past 10 years in the county Both children were visiting one the first visit to see her grandmother on mothers day. Use light weight cattle panels 4 X 15 usually cost 21 to 22 dollars a piece now days and metal T post goes up quick and inexpensive. T post and panels can be used. 


Before putting in a lane you will need to consult with the County Road Department or the State Highway Department if on a state road. Using an existing lane/farm gate then no consultation needed. They would rather you not put it on a curve and want to make sure you have a wide enough driveway. Too short of a culvert and big trucks or that matter a pickup and 30 foot trailer cannot use it. Do everyone a favor and do not put your mail box directly in front of your lane. 

After you get the location of your drive way set they will give you an address. Addresses are based on GPS location of the drive. 

Johnson County Ambulance District JCAD has an ambulance station on 50 Hwy and 131 next to the Fire District #2 station. JCAD also has a station in Holden. Full time paid Ambulance District. Volunteer Fire District. If you put in a pond try and put in a dry hydrant for the FD to use. It will lower your insurance and could save your property. 

Grocery stores in Holden and in Lone Jack (Jackson County) or Harrisonville (Cass County). Hospital in Lees Summit and Warrensburg. 

Gilberts is a good butcher located in Holden. Farmers market in Holden every Saturday starting in late May. Tractor supply in Lees Summit , Orshalins and Himans Lumbar/Hardware/farm and home store in Holden. Several Propane dealers, elevator /feed store and a vet also located in Holden. 

If you do decide to locate this direction let me know and I can give you info on a good truss shop, places to buy metal roofing and windows . Amish business that cost less than most and do a good job for you. 

I will be delivering trusses and lumber for a new home in the Kingsville area this Wed. I live in Eastern Johnson County an hour 15 minutes from downtown KC MO. Western Johnson Kingsville/ Holden / Lone Jack addresses are in your 45 minute drive time.


----------



## davidandkelly (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info and suggestions. Johnson County, MO is definitely the most intriguing area near KC â that I'm aware of â with regard to lack of building codes and restrictions. It's nice to see a county website that makes these things explicitly clear! But, are there still Missouri _State_ regulations that apply (outside of waste systems)? 



Raymond James said:


> If you do decide to locate this direction let me know and I can give you info on a good truss shop, places to buy metal roofing and windows . Amish business that cost less than most and do a good job for you.


I'll certainly keep you in mind if we re-locate that way... it's a higher probability than anywhere else, currently.


----------

